# Brining bellies in a bucket.....



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

.....with Pops brine....












20150126_191339.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jan 27, 2015





picked up a 15 pound rind on frozen belly.  Few days in the fridge












1422373449894633054651.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jan 27, 2015





did battle with the skin last night, wife wants to try to make Chicarones out of it, only recipes I have seen for them entailed un-smoked skin so...on to  my question. Cut it into roughly thirds. Plan is to put the 3 parts into 2 Homer buckets submerged in brine, taking them out to rotate them a bit daily.  Will be leaving them in the buckets til February 15th, which just so happens to be our 13th Anniversary. Will having 2 of them co-habiting in a single  bucket with some rotating be sufficient?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2015)

As long as the bellies are covered with the brine, don't worry about rotating them.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

c farmer said:


> As long as the bellies are covered with the brine, don't worry about rotating them.


They will indeed be covered by the brine...Thanks for the quick response


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd overhaul them every few days in case they are touching, etc...  Other than that, should be great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 27, 2015)

Have one of these on my agenda...was it hard getting the skin off? Filet knife? Long slender carving knife?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd overhaul them every few days in case they are touching, etc...  Other than that, should be great!


Overhaul? Rotating sufficient? 



atomicsmoke said:


> Have one of these on my agenda...was it hard getting the skin off? Filet knife? Long slender carving knife?


I struggled using several of the wifes Henkel knives. While they were freshly sharpened  I still struggled, don't think a 20* blade is ideal for this, just wasn't the right type of edge for this type of work.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2015)

Overhauling is basically just rotating in your case.  When dry curing, it also means flipping the meat and massaging a bit as well.

For skinning, I use a SHARP paring knife and act like I'm skinning a deer, keep the knife edge right at the skin/meat junction and slowly slice away while keeping the skin tight.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2015)

Keep the skin side down,skin it like a fish.

I just did Bacon for the 1st time 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Overhauling is basically just rotating in your case.  When dry curing, it also means flipping the meat and massaging a bit as well.
> 
> For skinning, I use a SHARP paring knife and act like I'm skinning a deer, keep the knife edge right at the skin/meat junction and slowly slice away while keeping the skin tight.


Never skinned a deer....



tropics said:


> Keep the skin side down,skin it like a fish.
> I just did Bacon for the 1st time
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics


Nor a fish.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably should have mentioned that I will be cold smoking them....guessing if I had left the rinds on it would have been just as difficult to get them off after smoking them, correct?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Probably should have mentioned that I will be cold smoking them....guessing if I had left the rinds on it would have been just as difficult to get them off after smoking them, correct?


In a cold smoke situation, yes...  If you hot smoked them, the fat would render a bit and make it somewhat easier.

I'm not sure how to explain the skin removal process.  However, there are some vids on the net that show it.  I may make one soon to show that a small, sharp knife works just as good as a large pig sticker does.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> In a cold smoke situation, yes...  If you hot smoked them, the fat would render a bit and make it somewhat easier.
> 
> I'm not sure how to explain the skin removal process.  However, there are some vids on the net that show it.  I may make one soon to show that a small, sharp knife works just as good as a large pig sticker does.  :biggrin:


If you do make a video please post a link to it...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> If you do make a video please post a link to it...




If I make a video, I'll definitely post it, but in the interim, let's get you makin some bacon!

You good thus far?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> If I make a video, I'll definitely post it, but in the interim, let's get you makin some bacon!
> 
> You good thus far?


Yes Sir. Took the buckets out today, removed the water bags used as ballast an gave the buckets a slow but steady agitation.  When I get closer I no doubt will have a boat load of questions.  So please check back around the 11th of next month...

I plan on picking up another belly soon. Will pick up some TQ as well. When I do I will be getting some more practice at rind removal.  May help the wife with the rinds tomorrow.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2015)

Ask away!

As for skinning the critters, practice is the best help.


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 31, 2015)

What works for me is; Take a sharp fillet knife and first make a few cuts the whole length of the belly just through the skin to make narrower pieces of the skin. I then start by making a cut about an inch or two just under the skin. Grip the skin and pull it towards you and slightly upwards. Then slide the knife just under the skin while continuously pulling on it to remove the skin just like removing the silverskin off a tenderloin. It's easier to remove it in narrower pieces than as one whole piece. My .02.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> What works for me is; Take a sharp fillet knife and first make a few cuts the whole length of the belly just through the skin to make narrower pieces of the skin. I then start by making a cut about an inch or two just under the skin. Grip the skin and pull it towards you and slightly upwards. Then slide the knife just under the skin while continuously pulling on it to remove the skin just like removing the silverskin off a tenderloin. It's easier to remove it in narrower pieces than as one whole piece. My .02.


Thanks. Watched a few videos couple days back. Wondering if the belly were slightly frozen if skin removal would be a bit easier?


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 31, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Thanks. Watched a few videos couple days back. Wondering if the belly were slightly frozen if skin removal would be a bit easier?


IDK. May be a little harder as the skin won't be as supple.


----------

